# Duyuru > Siyaset >  İsim isim AKP'nin torpil listesi

## bozok

*Erdoğan Asker arkadaşını da unutmadı* 

*16.04.2008 / VATAN GZT.*



*Seçimlerde milletvekili adayı gösterilmeyen AKP’lileri, partileri yalnız bırakmadı.* 


Yaklaşık 40 isim çeşitli bakanlıklarda müşavirlik gibi kilit noktalara getirildi. Ataması gerçekleştirilen isimler arasında 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın askerlik arkadaşı ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün 40 yıllık dostu da bulunuyor

AKP, seçimlerde milletvekili aday listesine koyamadığı veya aday gösterildiği halde seçilemeyen üyelerini mağdur etmedi. 40’a yakın isim, devlette önemli yerlere atandı. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün 40 yıllık yakın arkadaşı Bahaettin Cebeci de söz konusu isimler arasında. 2007’de AKP Kayseri 7. sıra adayı olan Cebeci, Cumhurbaşkanı danışmanı olarak atandı.

*ASKER ARKADAşI VAR*

İnce, Baykal’a verdiği listeye ‘İslam’da reform olmaz’ sözleriyle gündeme gelen Azmi üzcan’ı da ekledi. üzcan, rakibinden daha az oy almasına karşın Bilecik üniversitesi Rektörü olarak atanmıştı. İnce, ayrıca CHP’den milletvekili aday adayı olan Hüseyin Karakuş’un geri döndüğünde Daire Başkanlığı’ndan eğitim uzmanlığına düşürülmesini de örnek gösterdi. Muharrem İnce, Talim Terbiye Kurulu üyesi iken MHP’den aday olan Veli Kılıç’ın ise eğitim uzmanı olarak işe başlatıldığını, eski unvanına ancak yargı kararıyla döndüğünü de ekledi. İşte CHP Yalova Milletvekili Muharrem İnce tarafından Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’a sunulan torpil listesi:

*Ahmet Er:* üğretmen, Erdoğan’ın askerlik arkadaşı. 2007’de AKP’den Erzurum 7’nci sıra milletvekili adayı. 2002 yılında aday adayı. MEB Müşavir-Daire Başkanı olarak atandı.

*Muzaffer Külcü:* 22’nci dönem AKP üorum milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı ETİ Maden Genel Müdürlüğü Yönetim Kurulu üyesi.

*Abdüssamet Aslan:* Mühendis. 2007’de Kahramanmaraş milletvekili adayı. Atandığı yer: MEB Müsteşar Yardımcısı.

*Ahmet Bekar Conkar:* 2007’de İstanbul 1’inci bölge AKP milletvekili adayı. Atandığı yer: Başbakanlık müşaviri.

*ümer Fatih Sayan:* Mühendis, 2007’de İstanbul 1’inci bölge AKP milletvekili adayı. Atandığı yer: Başbakanlık müşaviri.

*VEKİL OLAMAYINCA...*

*Feramuz üstün:* Serbet muhasebeci. 2007’de Gümüşhane AKP milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: İller Bankası yönetim kurulu üyesi.

*Selahattin Beyribey:* Doktor, 22’nci dönem Kars milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Sağlık Bakanlığı müşavir.

*Mustafa üzgül:* Bakan danışmanı. 2007’de Yozgat AKP aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Kredi ve Yurtlar Kurumu Genel Müdür yardımcısı.


*Başlarına talih kuşu kondu*

*Ayşe Fert Dökmeci:* 2007’de Eskişehir 4’üncü sıra milletvekili adayı. Atandığı yer: Milli Piyango Genel Müdürlüğü Yönetim Kurulu üyesi.

*Ethem Kalın:* Veteriner, 2007’de Eskişehir Milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Maliye Bakanlığı danışmanı.

*Serecattin üom:* Doktor, 2007’de Eskişehir Milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Sağlık Bakanlığı, Sağlık Hizmetleri Genel Müdürü.

*Alim Tunç:* Doktor, 22’nci dönem AKP Uşak milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Sağlık Bakanlığı Müşaviri.

*Abdullah Yağlı:* Bağ-Kur eski Genel Müdür Yardımcısı, 2007’de AKP Kırıkkale milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: üalışma Bakanlığı, Müsteşar Yardımcısı

*YüK’E üYE OLDU*

*Nurettin Konaklı:* MEB Strateji Geliştirme Dairesi Başkanvekili, 2007’de AKP Malatya milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: MEB, Strateji Geliştirme Daire Başkanı.

*Talip Kaban:* 22’nci dönem AKP Erzincan milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Kamu Görevlileri Etik Kurulu üyesi.

*Salih Aynural:* İstanbul 3’üncü bölge, 17’nci sıra milletvekili adayı. Atandığı yer: Kamu Görevlileri Etik Kurulu üyesi.

*Sultan Murat Aydın:* Din bilgisi öğretmeni, AKP Erzurum milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Sosyal Hizmetler İl Müdürü.

*Sabahattin Kalyoncuoğlu:* 2007’de AKP Trabzon milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu Başkanı.

*Durmuş Günay:* 2007’de AKP Milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: YüK üyesi.

*Hakan Taşcı:* İşadamı, 22’nci dönem AKP Milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı Müşavir.

*Hasan Kaplan:* MEB Genel Müdür vekili, 22’nci dönem AKP Milletvekili Mahmut Kaplan’ın kardeşi. Atandığı yer; MEB Yurtdışı Eğitim üğretim Genel Müdürü.

*AKRABALAR UNUTULMADI*

*Harun ünalan:* 2007’de AKP Malatya milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanlığı Müşavir.

*Selahattin Varan:* 22’nci dönem Gümüşhane milletvekili Sabri Varan’ın kardeşi. Atandığı yer: Aydın Bayındırlık ve İskan İl Müdürü.

*Muammer Gürbüz*: AKP Tekirdağ Milletvekili Ziyaettin Akbulut’un akrabası. Atandığı yer: üzel üğretim Kurumları Genel Müdür Yardımcısı.

*Adnan Ekinci:* AKP İstanbul 2’nci bölge milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Ulaştırma Bakanlığı, Müşavir.

*Adem Tatlı:* Veteriner, 22’nci Dönem AKP Giresun Milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanlığı, Müşavir.

*Nurettin Kaldırımcı:* 20’nci dönem Fazilet Partisi Kayseri milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Rekabet Kurulu Başkanı.

*İsmail Barış:* İlahiyatçı, 2002 AKP milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: SHüEK Genel Müdürü.


*Mühendis olmayan ilk genel müdür*

*Mehmet Hamdi Yıldırım:* İktisatçı- 2007 AKP Konya milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Maden İşleri Genel Müdürü (jeoloji veya maden mühendisi olmayan ilk genel müdür).

*Ali Zor:* 2002 AKP Ankara 12’nci sıra milletvekili adayı. Atandığı yer: Ulaştırma Bakanlığı, müşavir. 

*Selahattin üimen:* Enerji Bakanlığı müsteşar vekili, 2007 AKP Sivas milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: BOTAş Yönetim Kurulu üyesi. 

*Mehmet Yüksektepe:* 22’nci Dönem Denizli Milletvekili. Atandığı yer: Telekom Yönetim Kurulu üyesi. 

*Mustafa Ilıcalı:* 22’nci dönem Erzurum Milletvekili. Atandığı yer: İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi, danışman.

*Zülfü Demirbağ:* 22’nci dönem AKP Elazığ milletvekili. Atandığı yer: İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi, danışman.

*İlhan Albayrak:* 22’nci dönem AKP İstanbul milletvekili. Atandığı yer: İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi, danışman.

*Nedim Küçüker:* 2002, AKP Erzincan 3. sıra adayı, 2007 Erzincan milletvekeili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: TBMM Personel ve Eğitim Dairesi Başkanı.

*Mehmet Altun:* Veteriner, 2007 AKP şanlıurfa Milletvekili aday adayı. Atandığı yer: Bolu Tarım İl Müdürü.



*Kadir Topbaş’tan teselli ikramiyesi* 

Seçim sonrası gerçekleşen teselli atamaları hükümetle sınırlı değil. 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde seçilemeyerek veya aday gösterilmeyerek Meclis dışında kalan bazı AKP’liler, 3 bin YTL’ye varan maaşlarla İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi şirketlerinde yönetim kurulu üyesi oldu. Son genel seçimlerde aday gösterilmeyen AKP Erzurum Milletvekili Mustafa Ilıcalı, Topbaş’a ulaşım alanında danışmanlık yapmaya başladı. Aday gösterilen ancak seçilemeyen Abdülkadir ümer Abamor ile Yahya Baş ise, Topbaş’a şehircilik alanında danışmanlık yapıyor. Abdülkadir ümer Abamor İSFALT’a, Yahya Baş ise İSTON’a yönetim kurulu üyesi oldu. Son seçimlerde aday gösterilmeyen Gürsoy Erol da İSPARK’a yönetim kurulu üyesi oldu. Topbaş’ın sınıf ve asker arkadaşı İstanbul Milli Eğitim Müdürü Ata üzer ise, belediye şirketlerinden Spor Aş’de yönetim kurulu üyeliği yapıyor. (Akşam)

----------

